# 1950 Chevy 3100 Pickup



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Does any one know what the original factory stock color of this truck was when it was released in 1950 at full scale prototype?










This box art may be of a custom restoration later.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 2 2008, 01:58 PM~11242256
> *Does any one know what the original factory stock color of this truck was when it was released in 1950 at full scale prototype?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW, thanks, BigPoppa!
Is it possible that this truck could have been painted in anyone of those options in 1950?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I dunno, I suppose so. I just checked ebay for paint chips. Probably take a little more research to find out.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Between 1947-53 on light trucks, the cabs and fenders were the same color. On this series, two-tone cabs were not available until 1954. Only then was a white top available as an option and only on the more deluxe cabs.

Dark green was the standard exterior paint color prior to 1955. Most other colors, including black, were a non-cost option.

During 1947-48, the Chevrolet painted grille bars and "back splash" bars were body color. In addition, the leading edge of each painted outer bar had a horizontal stripe matching the cab stripe. On the 1949-51 Chevrolet, with a painted grille, the "back splash" bar was white. In 1952-53 this changed to light gray to match hub caps and bumpers. On chrome grilles, only the outer bar was plated. The "back splash" bar was as the painted grille.

Whitewall tires were not available from the factory prior to 1955.

http://www.antiquechevytrucks.com/Content/...design_main.htm


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i want to buy this kit! anyone have one for sale? pm me


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 2 2008, 04:47 PM~11243308
> *Between 1947-53 on light trucks, the cabs and fenders were the same color. On this series, two-tone cabs were not available until 1954. Only then was a white top available as an option and only on the more deluxe cabs.
> 
> Dark green was the standard exterior paint color prior to 1955. Most other colors, including black, were a non-cost option.
> ...


Thanks for the complete information. This is very helpful.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 3 2008, 10:47 AM~11247149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These pictures above helped me answer my next question.










After glueing on parts; 16, 78, and 79, do I putty and smooth away the seem lines that are created?
From the photos above and from these thread posts, I think I should.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4682698

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10945936

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10961669


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Check with someone who built the kit, but they might have made that part separate so the interior tub can be put in first, but I'm not sure. 



> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11247971
> *These pictures above helped me answer my next question.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, that makes sense.
The interior does have to be forced into the cab.


----------



## dhemstock (Sep 28, 2017)

I just got myself a 1950 5-window Chevy 3100 and am wondering about original colors. Mine is currently a very old coat of yellow, but from what I'm researching, there was no original yellow. Now I want to make sure I get it back to a more original color


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Hope these help. They were in this thread before the PB:burn:

Link: http://oldcarmanualproject.com/manuals/Chevy/46-54PaintCodes/chevypaint50.jpg


----------

